# Mac computer problem in OAXACA!



## ksplitt (Aug 23, 2010)

live in oaxaca.have Mac powerbook G4, 17" alum. put a DVD in and it won't eject! have tried all the tricks in the world. the drive is physically stuck, there is something preventing the disc from being ejected. any Apple authorized repair services in oaxaca? HELP!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

ksplitt said:


> live in oaxaca.have Mac powerbook G4, 17" alum. put a DVD in and it won't eject! have tried all the tricks in the world. the drive is physically stuck, there is something preventing the disc from being ejected. any Apple authorized repair services in oaxaca? HELP!


ADONAI

Tinoco Y Palacios 303
Esquina Con Matamoros
Oaxaca De Juarez, Oaxaca 68000
Mexico


Teléfono:	52 (951) 5166902
Fax:	52 (951) 5011661


----------



## ksplitt (Aug 23, 2010)

*macintosh*

does he speak any english?



joaquinx said:


> ADONAI
> 
> Tinoco Y Palacios 303
> Esquina Con Matamoros
> ...


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

don't know, as I found it on a google search. I'm sure that the problem will be self evident to him/her.


----------

